# Grafikkarte läuft auf MSI MPG x570 nur PCIE 3.0 x8



## jan_wilke (6. März 2020)

*Grafikkarte läuft auf MSI MPG x570 nur PCIE 3.0 x8*

Ich habe vor einen paar Tagen meinen PC aufgerüstet. Neu ist ein Ryzen 5 3600, RAM und das MPG X570 Gaming Plus. Nur musste ich grade feststellen, dass meine Grafikkarte nur mit maximal X8 3.0 angebunden wird. Das Bios ist aktuell und die Karte lief im alten PC mit X16 2.0 (Gigabyte GA78lmt-usb3). Die Karte steckt im PCI-E1. Im Boardexplorer und in GPU-Z wird die Grafikkarte mit PCIE 3.0 x16 erkannt.

    CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
    Bord: MPG X570 Gaming Plus
    Grafik: Gigabyte RX480 8GB G1 Gaming

Die Grafikkarte sitzt gerade im Slot, das BIOS habe ich auch schonmal zurückgesetzt und die CPU habe ich auch ausgebaut und wieder eingebaut. Hat leider alles nichts geholfen.


----------



## Schori (6. März 2020)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft auf MSI MPG x570 nur PCIE 3.0 x8*

Ich tippe mal darauf, dass im UEFI was umgestellt werden muss.

In der vorletzten PCGH Ausgabe (3/2020) wurde das UEFI von MSI Boards behandelt.

Schau mal unter  Settings/Advanced/PCI Subsystem Settings

PCIE_E1 Lanes Configuration auf Auto.


----------



## Mitchpuken (6. März 2020)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft auf MSI MPG x570 nur PCIE 3.0 x8*

Schau mal unter Last.


----------



## IICARUS (7. März 2020)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft auf MSI MPG x570 nur PCIE 3.0 x8*

Hat er doch mit dem Test was er mit am laufen hat.


----------



## jan_wilke (7. März 2020)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft auf MSI MPG x570 nur PCIE 3.0 x8*

Danke für den Tipp. Im BIOS habe ich mein Glück schon versucht. Die PCIE_E1 Lanes Configuration habe ich auf Auto gestellt und auch die Anbindung steht auf x16 (alternativ kann man noch x4+x4+x4+x4 einstellen).
Hat leider auch nichts bewirkt


----------



## Mitchpuken (7. März 2020)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft auf MSI MPG x570 nur PCIE 3.0 x8*



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Schau mal unter Last.





IICARUS schrieb:


> Hat er doch mit dem Test was er mit am laufen hat.



Mein Fehler.

Wenn du noch eine Festplatte über hast, dann versuche es mit einer neuen Installation von Windows. Vielleicht hat der Hardwarewechsel den Fehler verursacht.


----------



## jan_wilke (7. März 2020)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft auf MSI MPG x570 nur PCIE 3.0 x8*

Habe nach dem Hardwarewechsel die Festplatte komplett gelöscht und Windows frisch installiert. Das komisch ist, dass das BIOS die GraKa als PCIE 3.0 x16 erkennt. Es müsste irgendeine Einstellung im BIOS sein, ich weiß aber nicht, welche.


----------



## Mitchpuken (8. März 2020)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft auf MSI MPG x570 nur PCIE 3.0 x8*

Die Grafikkarte hast du sicher schon mal aus- und eingebaut. Von den Einstellungen habe ich leider keine Ahnung, aber sofern es dir möglich ist, könntest du "vorher" noch deine Karte in einem anderem Rechner und eine andere Karte in deinem Rechner probieren. Wobei ich letzteres als zuerst probieren würde. Wenn dir das nicht möglich ist, hast du vielleicht eine Computerwerkstatt in der Nähe. Wenn du deinen Rechner schon so vorbereitest, dass man dort nur mehr eine Testkarte einbauen muss, dann verlangen die vielleicht auch nichts (außer etwas Kleingeld für Mittagessen  )


----------



## jan_wilke (8. März 2020)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft auf MSI MPG x570 nur PCIE 3.0 x8*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Ich werde mal bei einem PC-Laden in der Nähe vorbeifahren und mal fragen, ob die dort mal eine Testkarte einbauen können. Ich habe aktuell nämlich keine Ersatzgrafikkarte da.


----------



## MSIToWi (8. März 2020)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft auf MSI MPG x570 nur PCIE 3.0 x8*

In welchem Slot ist die GPU verbaut?
Nutzt Du eine NVMe SSD? Wenn ja, in welchem Slot ist diese?

Ist das BIOS des Mainboards aktuell?


----------



## jan_wilke (10. März 2020)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft auf MSI MPG x570 nur PCIE 3.0 x8*

Die GPU sitzt im obersten Slot (PCI_E1). Eine NVME SSD ist keine verbaut und das BIOS wurde auf die Version 7C37vA7 (zurzeit die neueste Version) aktualisiert.


----------



## jan_wilke (10. März 2020)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft auf MSI MPG x570 nur PCIE 3.0 x8*

Auch sonst sind im BIOS diesbezüglich keine Einstellungen verändert worden. Ich habe das BIOS auch schonmal zurückgesetzt. Hat leider auch nicht geholfen


----------



## MSIToWi (10. März 2020)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft auf MSI MPG x570 nur PCIE 3.0 x8*

Teste mal bitte in einem anderen PCIe Slot.
Konntest Du eine weitere Grafikkarte testen?

Die GPU sitzt zu 100% korrekt im Slot?


----------



## jan_wilke (11. März 2020)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft auf MSI MPG x570 nur PCIE 3.0 x8*

Ich habe den Lot gewechselt. Dort lief die GraKa mit maximalen Lanes (x4). Ich habe sie dann wieder in den Ausgangsslot eingebaut, wo sie leider wieder mit nur 8 Lanes läuft.
Ich versuche gerade an eine andere Grafikkarte ranzukommen, mit der ich das ganze Testen kann. Die Grafikkarte sitzt 100%ig im Slot.
Merkwürdig finde ich, dass GPU-Z anzeigt, dass die GraKa PCIE 3.0 x16 unterstüzt. Sie scheint durch irgendwas limitiert zu werden.


----------



## jan_wilke (27. März 2020)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft auf MSI MPG x570 nur PCIE 3.0 x8*

Also ich habe mich in der Zwischenzeit ausführlich mit dem MSI-Support auseinandergesetzt. Nachdem wir alle möglichen Lösungsansätze durchprobiert haben, die leider alle nicht von Erfolg gekrönt waren, sind wir zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass wahrscheinlich das Mainboard, die CPU oder die Grafikkarte defekt ist. Deswegen habe ich den AMD-Support angeschrieben. Dieser war auch der Meinung, dass entweder die Grafikkarte oder das Mainboard defekt ist.
Ende vom Lied: Ich werde jetzt das Mainboard bei Mindfactory (dort habe ich es nämlich bestellt) reklamieren und zurückschicken.

P.S. Sowohl der Support von MSI, als auch von AMD sind wirklich richtig gut!


----------

